

Facebook User Valuation by Year, 2003-2012 (Infographic) - jv22222
http://plugg.io/infographics/facebook-valuation-by-year-2003-2012

======
mgarvey
I wonder if Zuckerberg should have stopped taking investment in 2008? Seems
like he would have retained more control and still achieved a high valuation
by 2012.

------
inate
the last few rounds of fundraising were odd--fb was already cash flow positive
and they didn't do much with the cash aside from buy random small companies

------
jv22222
$333 value per user in 2007 seems astounding to me.

------
mpoythress
Why is Putin's picture on there?

~~~
jv22222
I think that it represents investments from undisclosed Russian billionaires
in 2011

